# Ken Knudson has passed....



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 4, 2006)

Another great martial artist has gone....

Sensei Ken Knudson was killed last night in a plane crash.

sorry not much more info at this time... if anyone know more please post.

Sincere condolences go out to the immediate family and friends in this tragic time.

goldendragon7


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 4, 2006)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 4, 2006)

A link with an article: http://martialarts.about.com/


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 4, 2006)

.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 4, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 4, 2006)

.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 5, 2006)

:asian: .


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2006)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 6, 2006)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 7, 2006)

.


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 22, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 9, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 9, 2006)

:asian:


----------

